# Hendo is not happy with the situation



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

This is an unfortunate situation for Dan, who is only getting older. If I had to guess why Dana gave him this slap in the face it'd have to be because of Dan waiting so long to inform him about the injury. I can't say I wouldn't be a bit upset myself. It really makes Dan seem unreliable.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

If he wants a title shot not fighting Machida would be a good start, he's gonna get lit up.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Boo-*******-hoo, I didn't tell my boss that I can't fight so now I'm not fighting.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

:laugh:

Feck of Dan, you old c*unt.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I feel sorry for Dan... oh no, wait, I dont.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Hendo > you.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hendo is an ass anyway. Least freindly fighter I ever met. 

That said Chael just stole the beating that was to be coming to you, send him a thank you card Dan because you never had a chance.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

On one hand he is right. On the other hand it's karma that he's getting skipped. If he had come clean weeks earlier about his injury, than who knows, maybe Bones/Sonnen would have actually happened and he would have been next in line anyway. As I said in another thread, I'd love to see Hendo try and get a fight with Silva. Bones/Sonnen and Silva/Hendo would be way more awesome than Bones/Hendo and Silva vs. any MW while we are teased with a Silva/GSP fight that will never happen.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

hellholming said:


> Hendo > you.


As a fighter, yes.

But as a person who can comprehend numbers over 9?... I'm not so sure.

EDIT
Also, my testicles work fantastically and I'm Hendos age.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> EDIT
> Also, my testicles work fantastically and I'm Hendos age.


:laugh:

feck off, you old c*unt.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> EDIT
> Also, my testicles work fantastically and I'm Hendos age.



:confused05: Geez, I am much younger and mine work pretty damn good but I am not sure I would give them a fantastic rating. :dunno:


Stop the insults guys.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I'm Hendos age.


This changes things. I'm afraid we can no longer be friends. Pedophile.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

hellholming said:


> :laugh:
> 
> feck off, you old c*unt.


:laugh:

Exactly. :thumbsup:



Canadian Psycho said:


> This changes things. I'm afraid we can no longer be friends. Pedophile.


I was never your friend buddy. Your age goes into double digits. Always a no-go in my book.


@Tox
We just playing brother.:hug:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Hendo is an ass anyway. Least freindly fighter I ever met.
> 
> That said Chael just stole the beating that was to be coming to you, send him a thank you card Dan because you never had a chance.


Haha, you "met" him what maybe once, twice? At a fan greet or autograph session and he came off as "unfriendly". So he's an ass.

MMA fans have to be the most judgmental fans on earth. 

I'm probably wrong though. I'm sure there is a long detailed story on how Hendo hates his fans.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't understand how any can be a fan of Chael Sonnen. I also don't understand how anyone can't be a fan of Hendo. I also don't know how anyone besides Chael and Dana can be happy with this extra shitty situation. Hendo is 100x more deserving of a title shot. There are atleast 25 more deserving fighters. I'm extremely annoyed by this entire situation. It's actually shaken my fanhood. Not of MMA, but from Zuffa. Plenty of other organizations actually doing it right that deserve my money more. This is a pathetic move to keep Zuffa's baby alive(TUF). Pathetic.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I don't understand how any can be a fan of Chael Sonnen. I also don't understand how anyone can't be a fan of Hendo. I also don't know how anyone besides Chael and Dana can be happy with this extra shitty situation. Hendo is 100x more deserving of a title shot. There are atleast 25 more deserving fighters. I'm extremely annoyed by this entire situation. It's actually shaken my fanhood. Not of MMA, but from Zuffa. Plenty of other organizations actually doing it right that deserve my money more. This is a pathetic move to keep Zuffa's baby alive(TUF). Pathetic.


Here's a thought... don't watch it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

surprised by all of this.

Hendo and Chael are good friends. Used to be close teammates. Still do train a bit together. Wonder what Sonnen has to say to this or say at all? Sonnen always tells the media that Hendo s the P4P greatest fighter of all time. 

Seems if Hendo was expecting a title shot or trying to get it that Sonnen would have known this and turned down this TUF fight. Or I figured they would have at least discussed possibilities for both in the 205 division. 

But Sonnen was set to fight Forrest so Hendo like us probably didn't see it coming. I really don't understand why they didn't give Dan the title shot now. If he KO's Bones, great. If he loses like he probably would you can do TUF with Sonnen next year some time. I don't understand how injury sends Hendo back in the lineup and busted for roids coming off a suspension keeps you your title shot as in the Reem.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Here's a thought... don't watch it.


I haven't watched TUF in years. Doesn't make the situation any less shitty. They are shitting on the sport. I can express my disgust with this pathetic situation.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I haven't watched TUF in years. Doesn't make the situation any less shitty. They are shitting on the sport. I can express my disgust with this pathetic situation.


I meant, dont watch the fight.

How are they shitting on the sport? Tell me of this list of worthy LHW contenders that are being screwed over?

None of them are ready yet. You want them to throw Davis or Gus into the lions den because there is nobody else? Thats crazy. Right now, they will both lose and leave the LHW division looking barren.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

If Don Frye says Hendos an asshole.....


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I meant, dont watch the fight.
> 
> *How are they shitting on the sport? Tell me of this list of worthy LHW contenders that are being screwed over?
> 
> None of them are ready yet.* You want them to throw Davis or Gus into the lions den because there is nobody else? Thats crazy. Right now, they will both lose and leave the LHW division looking barren.


Is that a joke? You can't seriously be implying that Chael is even close to deserving of this shot. You can't seriously be implying that he isn't jumping over dozens of fighters to get this shot. There are fighters not even in the UFC that more of a claim to that title shot. Hell I would say Chris Weidman is more deserving of a shot at Bones along with a handful of other MWs. Brandon Vera is more deserving of a title shot. List fighters being screwed? A much shorter list would be listing the LHWs that are less deserving then Sonnen. Hell Rich Franklin is more deserving, I would be less upset if they gave BJ Penn the title shot.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Is that a joke? You can't seriously be implying that Chael is even close to deserving of this shot. You can't seriously be implying that he isn't jumping over dozens of fighters to get this shot. There are fighters not even in the UFC that more of a claim to that title shot. Hell I would say Chris Weidman is more deserving of a shot at Bones along with a handful of other MWs. Brandon Vera is more deserving of a title shot. List fighters being screwed? A much shorter list would be listing the LHWs that are less deserving then Sonnen. Hell Rich Franklin is more deserving, I would be less upset if they gave BJ Penn the title shot.


Have you heard Chris Weidman say he wants a fight with Bones? Or Vera ask for another go? Or Franklin? How many of these "deserving" fighters have actually stepped forward and asked for the fight?

I'm all ears.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Have you heard Chris Weidman say he wants a fight with Bones? Or Vera ask for another go? Or Franklin? How many of these "deserving" fighters have actually stepped forward and asked for the fight?
> 
> I'm all ears.


I can gaurentee you Weidman would accept a fight with Bones in a heartbeat. Do fighters really have to actually call out the champ in public? You really think there isn't a long line of LHW that would gladly accept a UFC title shot? We aren't talking about some short notice replacement this time around, we are talking about a fight that is 6 months away. I think you would be hard pressed to find a single LHW or ranked MW that would turn down that fight except for some teammate of Bones. You don't have to talk shit on twitter to want a shot at Bones. Most of these guys are true professionals. You shouldn't have to ASK for the fight. You EARN it. You are crazy if you think anyone is turning down a Bones fight with 6 months to train.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Henderson was supposed to be fighting for the title. The fact that he got injured and delayed it untill it was basically too late to get a replacement shouldn't knock him down one step. He should've still gotten the immediate shot right after Belfort. He obviously feels that he has been screwed over and he has every right to feel that way.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Haha, you "met" him what maybe once, twice? At a fan greet or autograph session and he came off as "unfriendly". So he's an ass.
> 
> MMA fans have to be the most judgmental fans on earth.
> 
> I'm probably wrong though. I'm sure there is a long detailed story on how Hendo hates his fans.


It was actually an after party were he was the paid special guest.  Big John was there as well cause his wife was the promoter and I will say that he is one of the nicest guys in the world and I have actually met him a couple of times at different events. It wasn't a big thing either the after party had like 50 people mostly fighters who fought on the card and there friends and such. It's not like he was talking to people either i talked to him In line at the bar. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I can gaurentee you Weidman would accept a fight with Bones in a heartbeat. Do fighters really have to actually call out the champ in public? You really think there isn't a long line of LHW that would gladly accept a UFC title shot? We aren't talking about some short notice replacement this time around, we are talking about a fight that is 6 months away. I think you would be hard pressed to find a single LHW or ranked MW that would turn down that fight except for some teammate of Bones. You don't have to talk shit on twitter to want a shot at Bones. Most of these guys are true professionals. You shouldn't have to ASK for the fight. You EARN it. You are crazy if you think anyone is turning down a Bones fight with 6 months to train.


So I'm supposed to go with something because you guarantee it? Chris would be a god damn fecking idiot to accept a fight with Bones. Why would somebody at the top of the MW tree do something as dumb as that?

As for the rest... yes, I believe the vast majority would refuse a fight with Bones. Machida said he would rather fight another fight. And even if Gus or Davis said yes, at this stage, they would lose. Whats the point of that?

No. I say give him a very easy fight to keep him busy and make him do TUF. Why not. Sonnen stands no chance. You know it. I know it. We all know it. So think of it as a novelty. We get to see Sonnen get smeared into paste. Whats not to like?

By the time its done, the rest of the division would have all fought at least one more fight and we'll have a much clearer picture of whats what. I really dont see whats so unreasonable about going down this route at all.


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

Interesting considering Hendo and Chael are friends.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> So I'm supposed to go with something because you guarantee it? Chris would be a god damn fecking idiot to accept a fight with Bones. Why would somebody at the top of the MW tree do something as dumb as that?
> 
> As for the rest... yes, I believe the vast majority would refuse a fight with Bones. Machida said he would rather fight another fight. And even if Gus or Davis said yes, at this stage, they would lose. Whats the point of that?
> 
> ...


Why on Earth do you think these guys would turn down a shot at Bones? You can't use the short notice replacement offers as any kind of reference. This is a completely different situation. Shogun, Glover, Machida, Hendo all have said they would fight Jones. I think you are absolutely crazy to assume fighters would turn down this fight and it's insane to think that every fighter more deserving then Chael would turn down the fight. That's insane. 
How you could possibly think that Bones fighting a non competitive matchup while the rest of the division "sorts itself out" is a good idea in any stretch of the imagination is just insane. I don't see yo9ur argument at all. You can't possibly think that at the VERY LEAST 20 fighters more deserving just got leap frogged by Sonnen's mouth.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I totally agree with him.

Guys, what has Chael done in the LHW division to earn such a thing? It's clear to all fighters now, that if you talk bullsh***t in the media, and jump up and down like a clown? You will get a title shot!!

Dana White is ruining the sport with these cards!!!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

They should do Sonnen and Hendo vs Jones. Jones still might win...

Hendo is so overrated at LHW all because he beat an overrated Fedor and had an entertaining but sloppy as hell fight with Shogun. Jones would destroy him in all aspects and get the finish fairly quickly.

I wonder if Hendo actually thinks whining to Dana is somehow going to help his cause at all. After all they have gone through I doubt Dana really gives a shit what Hendo thinks... Only reason he is back in the UFC is because he beat Fedor...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

*sigh*

We will never agree. I like ridiculousness and chaos. You like orderly queues and consistency.

I fecking do not like Chael Sonnen and I think the fight is great. Luckily for me, Dana agrees. And really.... thats all that counts.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> *sigh*
> 
> We will never agree. I like ridiculousness and chaos. You like orderly queues and consistency.
> 
> *I fecking do not like Chael Sonnen* and I think the fight is great. Luckily for me, Dana agrees. And really.... thats all that counts.


Well we can agree on 1 thing. 2 things actually, we are two completely different kinds of fans. I'll continue to stop my feet and bitch and moan about what I consider to be a travesty and **** of a sport I'm very passionate about.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Well we can agree on 1 thing. 2 things actually, we are two completely different kinds of fans. I'll continue to stop my feet and bitch and moan about what I consider to be a travesty and **** of a sport I'm very passionate about.


Of course, brother. I wouldn't expect anything less. Otherwise this place would be pretty fecking boring.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Of course, brother. I wouldn't expect anything less. Otherwise this place would be pretty fecking boring.


I agree. I'm glad you are a poster who "gets it". Respect.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

> For the most part, I commend the UFC for making the fights happen that the people love to see," Evans told FUEL TV’s “UFC Toinight.” “But as a fighter, I was like, ‘Man, what’s it gonna take for me to get a chance to get back up in there?’ I wanted to fight Anderson (Silva), but it didn’t end up happening because they said I needed one more fight to be a contender at middleweight. But I guess it’s not the same for everybody.


-Rashad Evans


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> -Rashad Evans


It's moves like this when the UFC shoot themselves on the foot. Just like keeping Hardy with a 4 fight losing streak, a lot of fighters now can refer to these things when their in a similar situation but it's handled differently.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Rauno said:


> It's moves like this when the UFC shoot themselves on the foot. Just like keeping Hardy with a 4 fight losing streak, a lot of fighters now can refer to these things when their in a similar situation but it's handled differently.


IMO Zuffa keeps making bad decision after bad decision. Reem getting a title shot after being suspended for cheating is another one. They love Reem's look for casual fans and plenty saw what he did to Brock(casual's favorite fighter ever). They continue to play favorites and favor popularity over production.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Dear Dan, passive aggressiveness is irritating bullshit. Even when you're a professional fighter.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Well we can agree on 1 thing. 2 things actually, we are two completely different kinds of fans. I'll continue to stop my feet and bitch and moan about what I consider to be a travesty and **** of a sport I'm very passionate about.


Wow, '****'? Seriously? Settle down, take a deep breath, getting your panties in a bunch wont change anything except possibly give you a heart condition. If the UFC makes so many 'awful' decisions, how can they continue to be the biggest promotion in the sport? If they catered to every "hardcore" fan, they wouldn't make any money, and would go the way of 80% of the previous promotions.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Purgetheweak said:


> Wow, '****'? Seriously? Settle down, take a deep breath, getting your panties in a bunch wont change anything except possibly give you a heart condition. If the UFC makes so many 'awful' decisions, how can they continue to be the biggest promotion in the sport? If they catered to every "hardcore" fan, they wouldn't make any money, and would go the way of 80% of the previous promotions.


I personally think the UFC is making bad decision after bad decision these days and I'm beginning to question whether they have peaked or not. I'm not sure they are doing the sport any good these days. They are clearly desperate and too attached to their baby(TUF). Zuffa did a ton of good for the sport but they are spitting in it's face right now. People think the everything the UFC does is gold because of their success but recently they are making awful decisions. They don't always make the right call and not everything they do is right. We have some very clear examples of that as of late. Don't just assume Zuffa is doing the right thing because of what they have done in the past. They are a desperate organization right now and making that painfully clear.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I personally think the UFC is making bad decision after bad decision these days and I'm beginning to question whether they have peaked or not. I'm not sure they are doing the sport any good these days. They are clearly desperate and too attached to their baby(TUF). Zuffa did a ton of good for the sport but they are spitting in it's face right now. People think the everything the UFC does is gold because of their success but recently they are making awful decisions. They don't always make the right call and not everything they do is right. We have some very clear examples of that as of late. Don't just assume Zuffa is doing the right thing because of what they have done in the past. They are a desperate organization right now and making that painfully clear.


Care to put up some of these examples? Cause right now you're just repeating the same thing over and over. I don't put Zuffa as the shining example of what the sport should be, but I can't name a different promotion who's doing it better.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Purgetheweak said:


> Care to put up some of these examples? Cause right now you're just repeating the same thing over and over. I don't put Zuffa as the shining example of what the sport should be, but I can't name a different promotion who's doing it better.


What are some of the bad decisions? How about giving Reem a title shot coming off a positive roid test just because he has the look and so many saw him defeat Brock?
How about having such watered down events that they are forced to cancel an event because they didn't even have a fight on the card worthy of being on the main card? 
How about putting their MW contender in waiting vs the best prospect they had on FUEL where the fewest fans possible would see it? 
How about putting their new poster child on public blast and originally placing 100% of the blame on him for the card cancellation? Then going on to blame others like Machida and Hendo and refuse to take responsibility for the lack of quality they put on the card to begin with?
How about saying directly that Chael won't talk his way into a title shot and then having the nerve to make that exact matchup with Chael having to do shit except run his game on Twitter? How about that to start this off. Don't even get me started on how they raped and destroyed an amazing organization in SF.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

> With all respect,but for me Chael does not deserve The title shot,I would like To know What He had done in LHW for deserve!!


-Machida


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Makes sense. There shouldn't be a single fighter on the roster that agrees with this. They all have to earn their shots while Chael can just talk his way into a title fight right after losing one.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

AlphaDawg said:


> Makes sense. There shouldn't be a single fighter on the roster that agrees with this. They all have to earn their shots while Chael can just talk his way into a title fight right after losing one.


Not just that but Dana personally said Chael wouldn't talk his way into a title shot. So they can't even trust the word of their employers. You can't ask Dana what the qualifications are for a title shot because his word obviously means nothing.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> -Machida


This comes from the man who refused to rematch Jones on two different occasions before. I don't think he has a reason to complain, it's not like they didn't ask him first. Somebody who passes up on opportunities like that... I understand why they didn't give him another call.

I'm not saying Chael deserves the shot though.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

> How about giving Reem a title shot coming off a positive roid test just because he has the look and so many saw him defeat Brock?


JDS is fighting Cain in December, who other than Cain and Overeem (as much as I don't like him) have earned a title shot? Cormier is still under Showtime contract...



> How about having such watered down events that they are forced to cancel an event because they didn't even have a fight on the card worthy of being on the main card?


With so many fighters under contract, and who knows what their contract with Fox stipulates, they almost have to have this many cards. I'm not saying it's a good thing, but one cancelled card doesn't signify the end.



> How about putting their MW contender in waiting vs the best prospect they had on FUEL where the fewest fans possible would see it?


Weidman has a fight booked, and frankly even if he gets through Boetsch, he still hasn't earned a title shot. Put him in with Bisping and see who comes out ahead.



> How about putting their new poster child on public blast and originally placing 100% of the blame on him for the card cancellation? Then going on to blame others like Machida and Hendo and refuse to take responsibility for the lack of quality they put on the card to begin with?


The fault didn't lie solely on anyone, and yea, Dana freaked out as he usually does, but the blame can't be laid completely on the UFC.



> How about saying directly that Chael won't talk his way into a title shot and then having the nerve to make that exact matchup with Chael having to do shit except run his game on Twitter?


I wasn't aware that they said that Chael wouldn't talk his way into a title shot, but who should be getting a shot at Jones instead of him? Who knows how long Hendo is going to be out, and Gustafsson is booked against Shogun. Glover is a fight or two away from a title shot, so why not Chael?

I'm not saying there aren't issues, but using terms like "****" and "travesty" are pretty extreme just because the promotion isn't doing everything you want them to.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah it sucks that Hendo is losing his shot. He shouldnt have even needed another fight, he is the number 1 contender!


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I don't understand how any can be a fan of Chael Sonnen. I also don't understand how anyone can't be a fan of Hendo. I also don't know how anyone besides Chael and Dana can be happy with this extra shitty situation. Hendo is 100x more deserving of a title shot. There are atleast 25 more deserving fighters. I'm extremely annoyed by this entire situation. It's actually shaken my fanhood. Not of MMA, but from Zuffa. Plenty of other organizations actually doing it right that deserve my money more. This is a pathetic move to keep Zuffa's baby alive(TUF). Pathetic.


Sonnen was on a tear before the Silva fights. He should have just stayed at MW and stayed near the top and waited for Silva to retire. I'm a fan of his because he's a very good fighter with a style I like. And Hendo is one of my favorite fighters of all time. Great chin, huge power, big heart.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Purgetheweak said:


> JDS is fighting Cain in December, who other than Cain and Overeem (as much as I don't like him) have earned a title shot? Cormier is still under Showtime contract...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. How about Werdum? Put deserving aside, how is it not a bad decision to give a title shot to a man that failed a drug test leading into his title fight? He forced the UFC and JDS to take a last min replacement while attempting to cheat. But his punishment is delaying his title shot? What kind of message does that send to the fighters and the fans? Bad move, no way around it.

2.I completely disagree that Weidman hasn't earned his title shot. Look at the recent contenders and compare them to Weidman and tell me he doesn't qualify. Munoz was the man in waiting and he got destroyed and didn't land a single strike in that fight.

3. The UFC took 0 blame for the fight cancellation. The passed out plenty of blame but took none. If they would have had a quality card, the show could have went on.

4.I can find you the direct link if you prefer. Here it is. Right out of Dana's mouth. 
http://www.mmamania.com/2012/8/21/3258099/ufc-dana-white-chael-sonnen-jon-jones-forrest-griffin


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyone asking the question of "who should be getting the shot over Chael" is just extremely ignorant or a blatant troll. There are literally 20 fighters minimum on roster more deserving of the shot. If you really think Machida, Shogun and whoever turned down a SHORT NOTICE title fight are somehow less deserving then I don't understand your logic. If we just talk about in cage performance, which should be the what we look at when we give title shots, how can Chael be a more deserving candidate?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Good for Hendo for speaking up, he has every right not to be happy. Chael getting the shot is just another bad ******* joke.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I meant, dont watch the fight.
> 
> How are they shitting on the sport? Tell me of this list of worthy LHW contenders that are being screwed over?
> 
> None of them are ready yet. You want them to throw Davis or Gus into the lions den because there is nobody else? Thats crazy. Right now, they will both lose and leave the LHW division looking barren.


Gus should have gotten the shot, he would have fought Jones last month. The UFC made a bullshit excuse of not wanting to screw around with other cards....but they offered the fight to his opponent shogun. 

This is the UFC stalling, Jones could fight Glover, Gus, Phil, Jimmo, Viny, Manuwa, Nedkov, Te Huna, Beltran, McSweeny, Ken Shamrock, Frank Shamrock, and Shamrock shake, BJ Penn and Kenny Florian and do it in a year. But then you have to pay those guys title contender wages and the UFC isn't going to do that.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, i thought Hendo and Chael were good friends? wasnt Chael just recently helping dan out for his fight against Jones?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

No matter what you think of him Dan is right. What did Chael do to get a title shot other then talk shit and get his ass kicked by Anderson Silva. Its complete bullshit.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> 1. How about Werdum? Put deserving aside, how is it not a bad decision to give a title shot to a man that failed a drug test leading into his title fight? He forced the UFC and JDS to take a last min replacement while attempting to cheat. But his punishment is delaying his title shot? What kind of message does that send to the fighters and the fans? Bad move, no way around it.
> 
> 2.I completely disagree that Weidman hasn't earned his title shot. Look at the recent contenders and compare them to Weidman and tell me he doesn't qualify. Munoz was the man in waiting and he got destroyed and didn't land a single strike in that fight.
> 
> ...


I'm a huge Werdum fan, but beating Mike Russow does NOT get you anywhere near a title shot. 

IF Weidman gets through Boetsch, put him up against Bisping, you would have two contenders vying for the shot. After that you have an airtight case for one of them fighting Silva, and we all know Bisping can hype a fight, so it could give Weidman the star-power that he will need for Anderson to take notice.

The ratings for the current TUF season are pretty shitty (I don't blame people for not watching it...) so it makes sense to put in two extremely popular / polarizing coaches for the next season. It might seem almost insulting to the "hardcore" fans, but if it's what Fox wants, and if it draws in the casual fans, it's a good thing. More fans means more money, and more money means better pay for the fighters.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Bonnar426 said:


> No matter what you think of him Dan is right. What did Chael do to get a title shot other then talk shit and get his ass kicked by Anderson Silva. Its complete bullshit.


This, he talked himself into a title shot, has he even fought a fight at LHW in the UFC? So lets get this straight, he gets completely dominate w/i 2 rounds in the MW division title fight, moves up in weight, and gets an immediate title shot. Anyone who agrees w/ this logic is full of crap.....


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

This is about TUF and ratings, big PPV Buys... Thats it...
The Title fight is just a side effect. 

Deserves got nothing to do with it....


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

locnott said:


> Deserves got nothing to do with it....



Best quote from one of the best westerns ever. 

They should have Hendo fight Fhael next since Sonnen only gets to fight big pay days. Between the two of them they have one pair of functioning balls and the t count of a boys high school locker room.:hug:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

> "... Giving him that fight now degrades the sport of MMA,"​


Henderson​


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd be pretty pissed off too if I got shafted out of a title fight because i can't talk shit... The hendo-bones fight will never happen IMO


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tbh...

The only other person who ****ed up as bad as Jones was Dan Henderson by waiting so long to pull out. He has only himself to blame here.




DJ Syko said:


> Wow, i thought Hendo and Chael were good friends? wasnt Chael just recently helping dan out for his fight against Jones?



No... Chael admitted that he didnt train with Dan Henderson at all for his fight. Dan also confirmed this.

That rumor was just created by retard fans and greg jackson so they can say that Dan and Chael planned everything out and Chael was actually training to fight Jones the whole time. Which is 100% not true.




*And CHAEL IS GETTING THE SHOT BECAUSE HE STEPPED UP AT UFC 151 TO FIGHT FOR THE TITLE WHILE EVERYONE ELSE BACKED DOWN!!!!!*

Get it right people. Sure Chael can talk but he also walks the walk and thats why he is fighting for the title and the people who pussied out arnt.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

After watching him for over a decade I realized he has no personality. But he does have one helluve chin. I need to see if this guy can get KOed. He only gets wobbled and he some how shakes it off. I mean Shogun blasted em...you could see he was rocked badly, yet he was able to continue. 

Lyoto is a bad match up for em. Really unfortunate. If he loses he won't ever get another title run again I don't think. Not this late in his career UNLESS a freak occurence happens.

I'm glad Vitor got his shot though cuz I thought he could do some damage. Chael is gonna have one helluve time in there unless he can somehow manage to surprise the whole world again.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Get it right people. Sure Chael can talk but he also walks the walk and thats why he is fighting for the title and the people who pussied out arnt.


Exactly. I dont like Sonnen, but he's a brave mother****er.

To quote Dana:-



> “Every one of these guys that are bitching about the title shot right now were offered the fight and turned it down,” White said. “They refused to fight Jon Jones. Now, they’re bummed out because Chael stepped up on eight days’ notice and he’s going to coach ‘The Ultimate Fighter’ and going to fight him. It’s pretty simple.”


http://prommanow.com/2012/10/17/dana-white-they-refused-to-fight-jon-jones/?


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

hellholming said:


> Hendo > you.


^ this raise01:


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

It seems as though Dan is Mad at Sonnan for getting a title shot instead of him. He already had a negative tone when he explained the Sonnan wasn't training with him...

Just sayin, this might turn into something...:sarcastic04:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Tbh...
> 
> The only other person who ****ed up as bad as Jones was Dan Henderson by waiting so long to pull out. He has only himself to blame here.
> 
> ...


Who is "Everyone else"? We know Machida got the offer and refused, but who else got the call before Chael? Did Rashad get the call? Gus? Texeira? Who?

Chael only got the call in the first place because he started bashing Jones on twitter. That he accepted the fight doesn't impress me at all. It was basically a gift title shot. For Machida it was an offer he'd already earned, so he was in a different position altogether.

As for the conspiracy theory - It's doubtful that Chael knew Dan would have to pull out of the fight before everyone else did. At the same time, it's doubtful that he had no idea whatsoever about Dan's injury, and it's perfectly plausible that he was keeping in shape and running his mouth just in case.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Who is "Everyone else"? We know Machida got the offer and refused, but who else got the call before Chael? Did Rashad get the call? Gus? Texeira? Who?
> 
> Chael only got the call in the first place because he started bashing Jones on twitter. That he accepted the fight doesn't impress me at all. It was basically a gift title shot. For Machida it was an offer he'd already earned, so he was in a different position altogether.


+Rep - This man knows whats going on, Dana's BSing a lot of people right now. Everyone is Shogun, Machida, Henderson, and maybe Evans but they didn't ask Gus. Dan claimed later that he didn't want to screw with the December card...yet he offered Shogun, Gus's opponent the fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Who is "Everyone else"? We know Machida got the offer and refused, but who else got the call before Chael? Did Rashad get the call? Gus? Texeira? Who?
> 
> Chael only got the call in the first place because he started bashing Jones on twitter. That he accepted the fight doesn't impress me at all. It was basically a gift title shot. For Machida it was an offer he'd already earned, so he was in a different position altogether.
> 
> As for the conspiracy theory - It's doubtful that Chael knew Dan would have to pull out of the fight before everyone else did. At the same time, it's doubtful that he had no idea whatsoever about Dan's injury, and it's perfectly plausible that he was keeping in shape and running his mouth just in case.


Machida and Shogun both turned down the fight.

Henderson backed out.

We dont know who or if it was offered to anyone else. But those 3 right there cant bitch.

We do know that Chael did step up. So now he is getting the title shot because of it.

The only one that can be angry is Glover Teixera. But he is still relatively unknown with no big wins. Let him fight a top 5 guy and then we can talk about him and fighting for the title. Same with Gus.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Machida and Shogun both turned down the fight.
> 
> Henderson backed out.
> 
> We dont know who or if it was offered to anyone else. But those 3 right there cant bitch.


Hendo was INJURED, he has all the reason in the world to bitch about being bumped down for a middleweight coming off a LOSS. (Even if Chael is awesome )

And Hendo would have fought Bones, that's why he didn't reveal his injury until the doctors wouldn't let him fight.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Machida and Shogun both turned down the fight.
> 
> Henderson backed out.
> 
> ...


I agree fully that Shogun and Machida can't bitch. I also tend to agree about Hendo, he screwed everyone by hiding the extent of his injury, and took 0 flak for it because Jones is an easier target.

But just about every single LHW other than those three has a better claim to a shot than Chael. Sonnen has no meaningful wins at LHW, and is coming off a 2nd round finish at MW. It's not just guys like Evans, Davis, Gus or Texeira, who are actually relevant. Even guys like Little Nog are ahead of Chael, at least he's coming off a win.

Chael's best win is Michael Bisping, and even that decision could've gone either way. His entire legacy as a matter of fact, revolves around the fight he was suspended for. If you ignore the first Silva fight, for which he was juicing, he has barely any body of work to speak of. Beating the likes of Bisping and Marquardt doesn't put you on the short list for replacement fighters in a LHW title fight. Not in any rational organization.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

I used to have a boss like DW. If you didn't constantly kiss his ass or jump out of your shoes when he needed a favor, he treated you like shit. Hendo got screwed IMO but it is what it is. DW is the boss.
All that said, Jones vs Sonnen is lame as hell. I won't be wasting my money on it.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Jeezzuuss!
You guy seem to think life is all even and fair n square...

Is anything Dana does really that surprising anymore?

Dana will do whatever the dollar wants him to do,,,,,,


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> Wow, i thought Hendo and Chael were good friends?


They are...

"And just to make it clear, I will always hv love for Chael and don't blame him for saying yes to a big opportunity. But giving him that fight rt now degrades the sport of Mma." - Hendo. 

http://www.twitlonger.com/show/jmeg7b


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

locnott said:


> Dana will do whatever the dollar wants him to do,,,,,,


and with that we could basically close this discussion.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

There is so much blame to go around right now that trying to pin the entire LHW landscape on anyone is not going to be accurate.

Sonnen didn't do anything to deserve a LHW title shot: *in the LHW division*.

He has been a great addition to the MW roster (and damn near dethroned Silva). He has stepped up to fight at literally every opportunity.

He knows how to generate interest in the fights. Using social media and being abrasive have served him extremely well, but if he was not a legit fighter, it would have accomplished nothing.

He will be a game opponent for Jones...but he is defiantly not the top contender; just a good one.

Hendo vs. Machida would be a great fight in the meantime and it sets up a clear #1 contender for Jones after he beats Sonnen.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> *I haven't watched TUF in years. *Doesn't make the situation any less shitty. They are shitting on the sport. I can express my disgust with this pathetic situation.


I bolded the main point behind all of this useless debate. You can bet the farm that the UFC knows there's a very good chance this fight barely gets into the first round... however, TUF has been hemoraging lately, and I guarantee this will be the season to gain ratings as good or better than when Kimbo was on it... if that's all they get out of it then mission accomplished.

As far as the fight goes, I remember thinking how laughable it was that Sonnen was fighting Silva the first time. As much as the man pisses me off, I'm done counting him out.

As far as "Hendo" goes... I'm sorry but screw him. After he ran off to make more money in Strikeforce, then came back to barely beat a very much downsliding Shogun he was given a title shot, that's nearly as much of a gift as Chael's shot if you ask me.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

I like Hendo, but it's just plain stupid to think that he can hide an injury, causing an entire event to be scrapped, and be rewarded with a title shot. I agree that it's bullshit that fighters can just talk there way into a shot but..., it's the way it is. Either deal with it, or don't. Hell, he's lucky Dana isn't making him work his way up from the very bottom for wrecking an entire event.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You know what? I can't wait for TUF. If it was Jones Vs Evans, I'd probably not have said much. Because it's Sonnen Vs Jones, I told my brother the first time I was talking to him, and him, a casual MMA fan, also couldnt wait. It's going to be an awesome TV show.

I'm actually dying for Sonnen to win. He's not Lesnar who gets a lot of stick for no reason. Sonnen has had his chances and failed, but at the end of the day I know for a fact I and everyone else in this thread are going to be glued to TUF every step of the way. People who will "boycott" the event should just go watch Bellator or something. UFC doesnt cater to you, boo hoo, go watch something else then. I want to watch interesting MMA related television, from MMALive, to PPVs to TUF. Jones Vs Sonnen will be interesting as fuk, so, definently will be watching.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

BrianRClover said:


> I bolded the main point behind all of this useless debate. You can bet the farm that the UFC knows there's a very good chance this fight barely gets into the first round... however, TUF has been hemoraging lately, and I guarantee this will be the season to gain ratings as good or better than when Kimbo was on it... if that's all they get out of it then mission accomplished.
> 
> *As far as the fight goes, I remember thinking how laughable it was that Sonnen was fighting Silva the first time. As much as the man pisses me off, I'm done counting him out.*
> 
> As far as "Hendo" goes... I'm sorry but screw him. After he ran off to make more money in Strikeforce, then came back to barely beat a very much downsliding Shogun he was given a title shot, that's nearly as much of a gift as Chael's shot if you ask me.


You remember he was suspended for juicing after that fight, right? And it wasn't just garden variety TRT, he tested with something like 6 times the normal ratio IIRC. Take that fight away and what has he done?



ClydebankBlitz said:


> You know what? I can't wait for TUF. If it was Jones Vs Evans, I'd probably not have said much. Because it's Sonnen Vs Jones, I told my brother the first time I was talking to him, and him, a casual MMA fan, also couldnt wait. It's going to be an awesome TV show.
> 
> I'm actually dying for Sonnen to win. He's not Lesnar who gets a lot of stick for no reason. Sonnen has had his chances and failed, but at the end of the day I know for a fact I and everyone else in this thread are going to be glued to TUF every step of the way. People who will "boycott" the event should just go watch Bellator or something. UFC doesnt cater to you, boo hoo, go watch something else then. I want to watch interesting MMA related television, from MMALive, to PPVs to TUF. Jones Vs Sonnen will be interesting as fuk, so, definently will be watching.


It will not be good television. It will be the same tired formula with more shitty fighters. The reason why TUF isn't doing well isn't that the coaches don't have any drawing power, it's that the fighters they bring to the show are bottom feeders.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TUF has produced big fighters from almost every season. Think of Nate. He's only JUST got himself a title shot. Current TUF guys are having decent little steaks all over. TUF isn't really about seeing the next world champion, it's making an MMA TV show. It gets people into MMA (as it did with me when I watched UK Vs US). What brings it from a decent TUF to a great TUF is the coaches. Does anyone care about Carwin/Nelson? Cruz/Faber? Everyone liked Wanderlei/Vitor and Bisping/Mayhem. When they are interesting characters, it makes for a good season. The added bonus is stockpiling a new group of potential prospects into the UFC and giving them great training experience and a small fanbase beforehand.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow UK Vs. USA got you into mma, you must of been amazed to see it was actually not shit..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Wow UK Vs. USA got you into mma, you must of been amazed to see it was actually not shit..


Yeah big time. Was first time I seen it on TV and I wouldnt have been much of an internet streaming guy then. Watched it and loved the whole concept of MMA. My favourite TV show up to that point was The Contender, so the TUF format really caught my attention and I got hooked to the show. I watched the finale, and then thought "Brock Lesnar has a fight coming up, I should catch it". I think then I came across a Strikeforce event with Nick Diaz fighting, and that's what really roped me into watching MMA and I began watching every UFC and SF card since.


----------

